# 67 Resto progress



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some resto photos for you guys. Most of the "heavy metal" work is done. Chassis is about 6 weeks away. All body parts have been gotten. Engine....? Looks like I am gonna go with the IAII All Pontiac and blower, much more money and time...BUT...."if ya wanna make an omlette, ya gotta break some eggs!" Ericarty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see that engine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to order the block today....total time about 12-16 weeks till fire -up....it's like waiting for Christmas!!:willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, looks like they put a lot more sheet metal in it than originally thought. Lots of time rebuilding those inner wheel houses but they look good....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Mitch, There was some rust under the rocker moldings that I didn't figure on. The trunk and floor was very obviously shot! I don't want to "cut any corners" and have weak sheet metal. Check out the fender in the for sale section for instance....very straight but I have a Left and right side original that have no rust/dents...same with the trunk lid. How's your project going? Eric:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Here are some resto photos for you guys. Most of the "heavy metal" work is done. Chassis is about 6 weeks away. All body parts have been gotten. Engine....? Looks like I am gonna go with the IAII All Pontiac and blower, much more money and time...BUT...."if ya wanna make an omlette, ya gotta break some eggs!" Ericarty:



Eric: Progess looks good. And an old school blower coming, holy Toledo! Regards, Paul.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Weak points with a 1,000 hp twisting that body wouldn't be good....

Good luck with the sale of the parts. I have a 66 and 67 left fender in the same shape and can't get a response on craigslist here at half that price....

I bought an NOS left a month ago off PY....
Car is stalled.........summer and all the work associated with care/upgrade and maintenance of 2 1/2 acres keep me busy. Besides the complete engine/trans/exhaust swap on the Camaro last month, I cut down and disposed of 5 Box Elder trees a few weeks back and then purchased 2 Autumn Blaze Maples to replace them. The trees are 16' tall and were a task to get planted with their 300# root ball....:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I will be careful not to twist the body! Got a special chassis for that.....I just got off the phone with ALL PONTIAC, ordered a IAII block and a SCAT forged crank.arty:


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here you go Eric,
One IA II aluminum block, Ross dished pistons, Scat crank, H beam Eagle rods, all balanced by Butler, Edlebrock heads (87 cc), Doug's headers,Flow master 40 mufflers ( that I really don't like the sound ), Doug's electric cut-outs,Comp Cam custom blower grind with roller rockers, 2, 4 bbl, 900 cfm (ea) Holley throttle body injectors, Haltech controller, and a Dyers 6-71 huffer running 13 % over!
And to tell you..... there is nothing like it!!!!!
It is sitting in my '37 Pontiac conv, waiting for me to finish the goat, so I can get back to putting the hood, grill and rag top back on! Ok, let see, today is Monday, yep, I should have it together ,...... yep, on Saturday! In September!!!

The air cleaner, I made many years ago when the 455 in the goat was in the '37. '37 now is a 505 ci. Running a 4L85 electronic , built by Phoenix for a trans with a ford 9", because I know I am going to break something!

Let me know if you have any questions on the IA II . I might have some answers that might make sense !



rich:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RICH ! Very cool....and similar to what I am doing. 871 BDS (carbs)with 8:1 compression and 6lbs boost. I beleive I am gonna use the same transmission, although TCI now has a 6X automatic....gotta see if I can use it with my His/hers shifter. I can't wait to flame broil some tires! :cheers Eric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

My 37 ran the 1/4 at 103 at 12.9 in Epping, and I was disappointed with the times, until I ran over the scales, and the 37 'beast' weighed in at 4350 pounds!
That was with the same set up on the 455 ( which is now in the goat). So, bigger, lighter, and meaner were the order of the day! Always wanted something that "out of the ordinary". I am going to 2 750 Holley supercharger carbs ( manifold ref power valves) this summer, as I am truly tired of screwing around with a laptop, knowing if something goes wrong, I will definitely be somewhere that I don't want to be when it happens!
I would have loved an 8-71, but had the 6-71, so I just will spin it faster for now. Not like there will be many other IA II 's next to me at the line!

rich


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Look for a Black 67 GTO with a hole in the hood!.....maybe next season. Thanks for the pics and advice. E


----------

